# aspiration pneumonia..help



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a bottle baby choke on some milk today. She pulled the nipple off mid suckle and practically drowned herself. Shook her and flipped her upside down. until I could get a faint cry, now after a few hours, she seems to be in distress.

Gave:
Nuflor
Baninime
cd antitoxin
B Vits.

Please help if there is anything else I can do for her.. She is really short breathed. waiting on my husband with a new thermometer mine is reading 95 on me. so I know thats wrong.

Edit: I do have a nebulizer and some aburtoral it that might help

I'm Trying to get her into the vet, but have been unsuccessful... I do have lasix if that would help.

Melissa


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

wow... Maybe she has a congenial problem? I had a buckling who was bottle stupid like that and we ended up having to put him down despite all our trying


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

how old is she? I used naxel and banamine which worked well Don't know anything abt nuflor for this but I also used some benedryl and a suction bulb to help get fluids out of nose and throat


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Also could be like post-drowning syndrome. The airways close down because liquid has gone into the lungs, even though there isn't much liquid in them now. Try the nebulizer with the albuterol. It can't hurt. It may stop the spasm of the airways, if that's what is going on.


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: aspiration pneumonia..help ..Update*

Hi Everyone,

It honestly felt like it was touch and go for a while. she is much better now. not quite her self, but still a huge improvement. Will be switching to a screw-on nipple : ) for next time.

thanks for all the help
Melissa


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I had the same thing last month with my littlw buckling...Kaye said to give dex, I gave 1/8cc for a 12 pound kid and it worked wonderfully...if not that than keep up with the banamine. The Nuflor every 12 hours for 24 to 36 go to 24 hours between treatment once you see some improvement.

Good luck,

paula


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Did you try the albuterol? Just curious. Albuterol goes to work immediately as it hits the airways. Dex will take a little while. I used to give breathing Tx when I worked as a nurse. I haven't heard if it is a medicine you can or can't use on goats. If I had one suffocating before my eyes and I had the equipment I wouldn't hesitate to try it though. You've only got so many minutes to work in that situation or don't even bother.

This is a thing which happens to people who have almost drowned. You can get them out of the water and rescussitated, but then you'd better get them to a hospital for post-care, because this will happen in a lot of cases after a near drowning. It's called Parking Lot "Drowning." They aren't drowning but their airways go into spasm.


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Linda,

Here is the treatment that I used with successful results for the initial phase, I am now dealing with Aspiration pneumonia so we are not out of the woods yet. However this morning I am still seeing improvement, she is coughing now after each coupage session, but my vet told me that was a good thing. because by now she has absorbed all the fluid in the lungs and she needs to work on getting out the milk solids, so the coughing is a good thing.

Treatment:
Nuflor,,, but will be switching to exenal per vets instructions but have to wait at least 12 to 24 hours.
Banamine
Vit B
I did not do the breathing treatment yesterday, because I saw incredible results giving banamine ( I did give it IV so thats probably why) However I did find a dosage for cattle for abutortral in the Plumb, so I will be giving her breathing treatments 2 to 3 times day starting today if the cough and wheezing gets worse or doesn't improve. To help and easier her breathing as she goes through the pneumonia that seems to be forming. Which was expected.

Melissa


----------

